# Sport Compact Only Nights @ Firebird in AZ



## SXcellent05 (Jun 10, 2004)

Anyone in AZ going to the SCO in September? If so, big meeting to cruise down there...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yup, im going, i think...
http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=165237


----------



## oSR20o (May 9, 2004)

i'll prolly hit that up as well...


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

I'll be there


----------



## AZ92-SE-R (Aug 1, 2004)

*yep*

I should be going if my cars done im doing mods to it


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

id like to go but i have a mostly stock truck and im in tucson so i dont got a place to staybesides i would have to go with a group i dont often like these things when going alone, often the company alone makes or breaks a show


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

i was there! it was pretty fun especially going with asleep 94 altima!!


----------

